# Falla en Technics SA-DX950



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 19, 2015)

Saludos colegas apasionados de la electrónica. Una consulta: Tengo un amplificador Technics modelo SA-DX950. De un tiempo para acá está presentando una extraña falla. El equipo enciende y suenan bien ambos canales de audio principales, pero luego de un rato (unos 5 a 10 min) el canal derecho suena muy tenuemente, apenas audible. Si subo el volumen casi hasta llegar al máximo comienza a sonar nuevamente, como si una tubería de agua se destapara con la presión (en este caso el volumen), si bajo el volumen el audio (canal derecho) se va de nuevo. La falla se nota también con audífonos conectados. Las otras salidas (Izquierdo, surround, subwoofer) funcionan perfectamente. Que creen que pueda ser y que podría hacer yo para solventar el problema? Es un equipo viejo pero me gusta mucho pués soy fan de la marca y me molesta verlo defectuoso. Un cordial saludo y gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda. ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 19, 2015)

posiblemente se trate de capacitores secos

los capacitores electroliticos se secan o revientan por el calor exesivo de la etapa de audio


----------



## josco (Jul 19, 2015)

aparte de los electroliticos, tambien pueden ser falsos contactos. con tantos años de uso la soldadura se va estrellando por el calor que generan estos aparatos. si no eres tecnico ten mucho cuidado. por que si no te puede salir mas caro el caldo que las albondigas. es un consejo. saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 20, 2015)

Soy de la idea de que lo lleves a un servicio técnico, más que nada por el gusto que le tienes. O bien, si te interesa experimentar con las reparaciones de electrónicos, hazlo pero con equipos más baratos y que no involucren altas potencias.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2015)

No es un amplificador para experimentar o aprender .

Podria ser el potenciómetro o un capacitor de acoplamiento relacionado al potenciómetro . . .


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 20, 2015)

Gracias por las respuestas... había contemplado la posibilidad de que sea algún capacitor o algún elemento activo, como un transistor. Ya lo he destapado y le resoldé muchos puntos guíandome por el diagrama esquemático que afortunadamente encontré en la web. Lo rearmé y funcionó bien por un buen rato pero me dió la falla nuevamente. Cabe destacar que el potenciómetro de volumen (multi vueltas) estaba fallando, pero lo reparé y quedó muy bien, sin embargo la falla persiste... Antes de llevarlo a un técnico prefiero interntar yo mismo, ya que sé trabajar con estos equipos, sin embargo la falla, por su naturaleza me desconcertó un poco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2015)

Hugo Pacheco dijo:


> guíandome por el diagrama esquemático que afortunadamente encontré en la web


 
¿ Y ?  En un Foro se pide y se da  , es la forma que le sirva a todos .

¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y *archivos*? 

Saludos !


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 20, 2015)

yo opino que metas el desarmador y le piques a todas las pistas del PCB hasta que saquen chispas y veas que pasa jaja

para resoldar soldaduras frias hay que quitar esa soldadura con un extractor de soldadura vulgarmente conocido por el "_chupador_" o con malla de cobre que no es muy barata como para desperdiciarla pero si es muy util.

consigue pasta para soldar o flux "no me gusta pues deja todo pegajoso" enbetunas con pasta o flux la soldadura que da problemas de romperse, la calientas con el cautin y sacas esa soldadura problematica con extractor o malla.

para reutilizar la malla es conveniente que cuando se llene de soldadura la punta de la malla la llenes de flux o pasta y la calientas y rapidamente la sacudes para que quede limpia y asi te dura muchas reparaciones, solo le cortas la punta cuando queda inservible como "despeinada, llena de soldadura que no se quita, plastico, se rompe"


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 20, 2015)

Aquí les dejo parte del esquema electrónico del amplificador



Particularmete no creo que sea un problema de soldadura fría, ya que el amplificador funciona bien al momento de encenderlo. Generalmente lo tengo desconectado, razón por la cual es claro de que vuelve a la normalidad una vez que ha pasado cierto tiempo sin energía... Es después de un tiempo transcurrido, que la falla se presenta de forma aleatoria  y luego el audio del canal (R) vuelve sólo sí le aumento el volumen hasta llegar casi al máximo y aún así, a veces, la señal se pierde también.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 20, 2015)

esa falla suena a capacitores secos

revisa los capacitores si estan :
1.-inflados
2.-tienen marca de que chorrearon algo 
3.-que estan demaciado calientes
4.- con un capacitometro revisar al sospechoso que marque la capacidad que deberia ser


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2015)

El ventilador anda ?


----------



## josco (Jul 21, 2015)

otra opcion es con un rastreador de audio checar si llega bien el audio o si falla antes del amplificador de potencia asi se descarta si la falla esta en la etapa de salida o llega el audio bajo antes de ahi.


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 21, 2015)

Saludos colegas. Este amplificador no tiene ventilador. Si tiene un disipador enorme acoplado a los amplificadores (main y surround) y al chasis del equipo. Ayer lo estuve probando y escuché música sin problemas por casi 2 horas. Sin embargo al probarlo hoy por la mañana la falla se presentó casi de inmediato. El equipo estaba apagado pero no lo desconecté de la red como normalmente hago. Todo esto me lleva a pensar que, en efecto, la falla puede ser de condensadores defectuosos. La tarea ahora es rastrearlo(s) y proceder a cambiarlo(s). Visualmente no se veía ninguno abombado, explotado o chorreado. Me tocará hacer una inspección más minuciosa de los condensadores más cercanos a los amplificadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2015)

Fijate en la página 21 abajo a la derecha :


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 21, 2015)

Amigo Dosmetros. Por alguna razón, no puedo abrir el archivo pdf que colocaste. Si no es mucho abuso, te pediría por favor que lo subieras nuevamente. Muchas gracias de antemano.



Listo! ya bajé la info... El manual de servicio del equipo... Que puedo decir? mejor, imposible. Muchas gracias amigo Dosmetros (y a todos los panas que se han tomado el tiempo de escribir en este post). Me tomaré mi tiempo para estudiarlo y escribiré sobre mis progresos en la corrección de la falla, por si acaso a alguien le ocurriera algo similar. Un cordial saludo desde Venezuela.


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 23, 2015)

Saludos colegas. La falla fue ubicada en un integrado superficial, NJM2060MTE-1. Es un amplificador operacional. Lo curioso es que el dispositivo funciona bien al encender el equipo. A los pocos minutos la salida del canal derecho se cae y es apenas ténue. Me doy cuenta de que el integrado en cuestión se calienta bastante. Pero esto también lo percibo en otros integrados iguales que están en la misma tarjeta. Sin embargo la falla la presenta éste en particular. Revisé las entradas del amplificador, por medio de un rastreador de audio y llegan bien. La falla está en la salida, aparentemente, cuando aumenta la temperatura. Se escuchan sugerencias (aparte de comprar e instalar el C.I., obviamente).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 23, 2015)

no olvides montarlo en una base pues asi es mas facil remplazarlo cuando falle


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 23, 2015)

Enhorabuena, ahora viene a preguntarse ¿porqué se quemó esa chunche?, no está de más revisar la etapa a la que está conectada el operacional. Algún transistor dañado, etc.


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 23, 2015)

Bueno, primero debo comprar el C.I. En tiempos recientes no ha estado muy fácil conseguir este tipo de dispositivos en mi país por causas que no vale la pena mencionar. Ahora, si lo consiguiera no puedo colocarlo en una base porque es de superficie. Otro detalle es que está ubicado en una parte de difícil acceso. Hay muchos componentes aledaños, las resistencias son casi microscópicas y necesito una pistola de calor (no tengo, sólo un cautín de 30 Watts). Lo que me llama la atención es que he cambiado operacionales quemados, fundidos... pero nunca había visto uno que trabajara bien por un rato y luego fallara. Cabe señalar que revisé la salida de los reguladores de la tarjeta y están bien.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 23, 2015)

es verdad
como dice el colega primero hay que ver por que se revento
que es lo que paso para que se quemara


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 24, 2015)

En cuanto a la razón por la cual el dispositivo falla, es difícil de establecer ya que, como lo he mencionado, el dispositivo trabaja bien por ratos, es decir, quemado, frito no está. Además las tensiones presentes en la tarjeta están acorde con las que sugiere el manual de servicio. Partiendo de la premisa de que no será fácil conseguir el integrado en la presentación superficial lo único que se me puede ocurrir es probar algún mecanismo de disipación de calor y tratar de adaptárselo al integrado a ver que pasa...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 24, 2015)

Coméntanos que matrícula de integrado es, pudiera reemplazarse por algún otro que sea más sencillo localizar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 24, 2015)

me parece ami que el mas proximo es el TL084


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 24, 2015)

Esos operacionales fallan asi por calor excesivo, que porqué fallan al rato o inmediatamente... Eso es relativo a la posición que toma el pequeño hilo conductor en cada momento de su funcionamiento (pienso yo que sea asi) y al someterse al calor causa en el monolítico una especie de turbulencia.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 24, 2015)

puede ser eso o un pico de voltaje es que nada es perfecto en la fabricacion de semiconductores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2015)

Creo que el principal problema es que los AO no deberian calentar, no???
Cual es la tension de alimentacion de los operacionales????


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 25, 2015)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el amigo Ferchito. Mi hipótesis es definitivamente que un exceso de temperatura resintió el integrado. Cada vez que enciendo el receiver funciona de maravilla pero al rato empieza a fallar y los amplificadores operacionales están calientes. La solución que voy a implementar, mientras consigo el reemplazo, es colocarle unos fan coolers dentro del gabinete del equipo. Si puedo, le colocaré un pequeño disipador de calor al A.O. con pasta térmica y veré que tal va. Si resulta lo comentaré pués sería una opción para quién tenga un problema similar. En cuanto a los voltajes de alimentación el manual de servicio inidca -16V y 14V, el multímetro mostró un poco más de -17V y 14V


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 25, 2015)

el tl084 quedaria bien ademas de que no son caros


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 25, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Creo que el principal problema es que los AO no deberian calentar, no???
> Cual es la tension de alimentacion de los operacionales????


 
Existen amplificadores operacionales que en condiciones normales alcanzan cierta temperatura por encima de la ambiente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2015)

Ferchito dijo:


> Existen amplificadores operacionales que en condiciones normales alcanzan cierta temperatura por encima de la ambiente.



Si... yo he visto a los 5532 alimentados con +/-17V estar bastaaante tibios, pero nunca he visto AO calientes en audio.
Yo revisaria la alimentacion positiva... 17v es muuucha tension para un AO que especifica 18v como maximo absoluto. Tambien me sorprende la asimetria de las alimentaciones... aunque lo diga el service manual.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 26, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si... yo he visto a los 5532 alimentados con +/-17V estar bastaaante tibios, pero nunca he visto AO calientes en audio.
> Yo revisaria la alimentacion positiva... 17v es muuucha tension para un AO que especifica 18v como maximo absoluto. Tambien me sorprende la asimetria de las alimentaciones... aunque lo diga el service manual.



Muy cierto, tienes razon en tu afirmación, lo mejor sería lograr por mucho +/- 15VDC para alimentar este operacional, de igual forma hacerlo en el otro canal y ver que aun asi, el operacional funciona también, con esa tension esta muy "al borde de la ruptura" como suelo citar esos comportamientos, es como si el equipo estuviese "diseñado para fallar".


----------



## Hugo Pacheco (Jul 26, 2015)

Bueno amigos, implementé lo que les había mencionado. Instalé un fan cooler dentro del equipo. He estado probándolo durante varias horas por 2 días y ni rastro del problema. Conclusión: La falla se presenta por un aumento de temperaura en el integrado. Seguramente, en algún momento,  el A.O. sufrió un recalentamiento y quedó "sensible" o proclive a fallar cuando la temperatura alcanza cierto valor. Voy a buscar el reemplazo respectivo pero definitivamente voy a dejar el fan cooler para evitar que el problema se repita. Entiendo lo que Uds dicen acerca de los voltajes de alimentación, ciertamente están cerca del límite, sin embargo están ajustados a lo que dice el manual de servicio y también al datasheet del integrado. Particularmente no estoy seguro de que reducir en un 10% - 12% las tensiones de alimentación vaya a tener un impacto muy significativo en la temperatura de los integrados (aunque debería haber alguna diferencia, obviamente).
Seguiré monitoreando el funcionamiento del equipo. De cualquier modo, me siento un poco más tranquilo viéndolo (y escuchándolo) funcionar bien. Es viejo, pero es tremendo amplificador. Tengo otros amplificadores Technics pero este, de verdad, suena fenomenal. Les agradezco los comentarios que gentilmente han aportado. Han sido muy pedagógicos. Me da gusto compartir información y puntos de vista con colegas y fanáticos de la electrónica de otros países de Latinoamérica.


----------



## ugocheco (Jun 8, 2018)

Colegas profesionales y aficionados a la electrónica. Tengo dos receivers Technics SA-DX950, ambos presentan fallas en la salida de audio. Uno no emite sonido por el canal derecho (sí por el sorround derecho) y en la medida en que se va calentando comienza a funcionar, tenuemente al principio y luego se va normalizando. El tiempo en que esto ocurre varía. El otro amplificador comienza sonando bien por algunos segundos luego el sonido se distorsiona y suena como si se estuviera moliendo café dentro de las bocinas. Esto se presenta en todas las salidas (Centro, R, L, SR, SL) cuando trabaja en 5.1 y R,L cuando está en stereo. Haciendo un chequeo y diversas pruebas no hay duda que ambas fallas se encuentran en la tarjeta que aloja el convertidos A-D, el decodificador de sonido y una serie de amplificadores operacionales que, me imagino conforman la cirucuitería de preamplificación. Si alguno de Uds. tiene experiencia con estos equipos y puede sugerirme algún consejo lo apreciaría. Saludos cordiales desde Venezuela.
P.D. Adjunto foto de la tarjeta antes mencionada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2018)

La primera falla es ultra clásica de problema de capacitores electrolíticos secos .


----------



## ugocheco (Jun 8, 2018)

Ok amigo, se me había ocurrido que algo tendría que ver con los condensadores. Pensé en hacer un probador de audio casero para determinar en que etapa del circuito es que la señal se pierde o atenúa. Y el otro problema, no tendrá alguna idea al respecto? Me causa suspicacia el hecho de que después de estar varias horas apagado el amplificador comienza trabajando bien por algunos segundos, luego distorsiona. Si se apaga y enciende nuevamente la falla persiste generalmente hasta que se enciende luego de varias horas. Muy agradecido por su ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2018)

Al primero cambiale los electrolíticos del canal que no anda.

La segunda falla podría ser un tema de temperatura o soldadura fria en alguno de los integrados , puedes echarles aerosol enfriador buscafallas o presionarlos de a uno a ver que ocurre


----------



## ugocheco (Jun 8, 2018)

Sí, es muy pertinente su sugerencia porque en la localidad en donde vivo hace mucho calor y a pesar de que no los tengo funcionando por largas horas ni mucho menos hay que pensar que no fueron diseñados para estas temperaturas tan elevadas que tenemos cerca del mar Caribe lo que los hace más sensibles a los estragos por temperatura. Voy a seguir su consejo y estudiar el esquemático de la tarjeta para ver si consigo la solución. Muy agradecido amigo 2Mts.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2018)

Por eso , si llegara ha ser tema de soldaduras , un reballing y agregar ventilador


----------



## Luis.Pacheco15 (May 2, 2020)

Buenas tardes amigos tengo un Amplificador Technics SA-DX950, el problema es el siguiente. 
yo lo prendo y enciende, pero cuando voy a undirle cualquier boton el se reinicia y así pasa siempre. Me podrían ayudar por favor?


----------



## miguel910 (Sep 30, 2020)

Amigos tengo un receiver TECHNICS SA-DX950. El cual al momento de encender en un breve tiempo me indica en la panta F70 y se apaga.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Sep 30, 2020)

A ver si te puede servir este enlace Error F70 Solución de problemas / Guía.
Una disculpa si no se pueden poner enlaces externos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2020)

Error F70 Troubleshooting
					






					es.ifixit.com
				









						Error F70 Solución de problemas / Guía
					

Error F70 Solución de problemas Este mensaje de error común puede comenzar a aparecer por dos razones bien documentadas. La siguiente guía lo ayudará a resolverlo y resolverlo.




					es.wifi-direct.net
				












						Solucionado:  amplificador technics sa-dx750 codigi f70
					

colegas yo reparo, primero solicitarles como puedo ayudar con lo poco que se a los demas colegas, asta hace poco no sabia la forma de evaluar las respuestas




					www.yoreparo.com


----------

